

Small Multiple Maps with D3 - chrtze
http://blog.webkid.io/multiple-maps-d3/

======
tantalor
That should be "multiple small maps". In English, adjectives are generally
placed in this order,

    
    
      1. Quantity
      2. Value/Opinion
      3. Size
      4. Temperature
      5. Age
      6. Shape
      7. Color
      8. Origin
      9. Material
    

[http://www.edufind.com/english-grammar/ordering-multiple-
adj...](http://www.edufind.com/english-grammar/ordering-multiple-adjectives/)

Hence, "multiple" (quantity, 1) precedes "small" (size, 3).

~~~
aw3c2
Nah, "small multiples" is a well-established term in visualisation. Multiple
same-style visualisations of the same type showing different aspects of data
or different data sets.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_multiple](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_multiple)

~~~
tantalor
Very interesting! I stand corrected, but I still think the original grammar is
lacking,

    
    
      Small multiple designs -> Multiple small designs

